# 034 Motorsports an unexpected "Dik move"



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I placed an order on Sunday and changed my mind about the purchase. Sent an email less than an hour later. Called to follow up today (Monday). I asked to cancel my order. I was told, "No but we can give you store credit." they say that since I agreed to the terms its ok for them to do that. How is that ethical from a business standpoint..? Talk about some shady business practices. I've never had any problems with 034 before, and I've bought a bunch of stuff from them. I told the dude "how is that a fair business practice?" he said, "hey man, you agreed to the terms." (Who reads terms and conditions on a trusted website?). When I told him, "I'm going to have to dispute this", He chuckled and said "good luck". So I called Pay pal to cancel. We'll see what happens..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This should be interesting...opcorn:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Might not be required for him to give you your money back, but it would be good customer service.

I bought a catch can and intake spacer from them. Took over two months to get to me because they shipped it to another "Douglas". The issue was only recognized when a month later I called and said- "where are my parts?". That part later didn't fit my car at all. When I complained they told me I had a weird ABS module and essentially it was my problem- Even though they claimed fitment for a TT.

Having to deal with selling that catch can in the MK4 classifieds made me very angry.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok well never ordering from that place :thumbup:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't go so far as to say i'll "never" order from them. If i end up ordering anything from them it will be a very careful selection process and the order will probably be made over the phone. Its not like they carry a product that you cant find a comparable version of elsewhere, on the flip side, though, they do seem to have pretty decent prices and a good selection of parts. I wouldn't be so quick to condemn them based on a few bad experiences people have had. If they really had those kind of chronic issues they would have already gone, or would be very close to going the way of EIP. Just my .02


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I wont buy parts from them anymore. There are plenty of other shops selling parts.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I placed an order on Sunday and changed my mind about the purchase. Sent an email less than an hour later. Called to follow up today (Monday). I asked to cancel my order. I was told, "No but we can give you store credit." they say that since I agreed to the terms its ok for them to do that. How is that ethical from a business standpoint..? Talk about some shady business practices. I've never had any problems with 034 before, and I've bought a bunch of stuff from them. I told the dude "how is that a fair business practice?" he said, "hey man, you agreed to the terms." (Who reads terms and conditions on a trusted website?). When I told him, "I'm going to have to dispute this", He chuckled and said "good luck". So I called Pay pal to cancel. We'll see what happens..


Most stores (95%) would give you the money back. It's not like they had to order a part or you took a few days to change your mind. That's why it's good to purchase with a credit card. They'll straight up take the funds back from the seller. No questions asked. Paypal? I don't know............


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I've found that it's not part you purchase but the support that goes along with the item. If that is how they treat customers, then my terms and conditions are not to "deal" with their problem. 

I'm out.:laugh::beer:


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lame to hear! I'd always heard good things about 034 in the past... 

PayPal is usually pretty good about refunds. I had some MP3 company takes funds prior to the "trial period" being up. Sent PayPal a complaint and 2 days later I had my money back no questions asked.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

dude paypal sucks, I would have used my credit card so that I can do a charge back if they end up being "diks"


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

I find this extremely hard to believe (not calling you a liar)...It's just I have personally purchased quite a few things from 034 (most recently a big bore head gasket) and have always experienced top notch customer service.

My most recent order arrived damaged and 034 had me a new one the next day by 10 a.m. (from California to Wisconsin)

034 = win for me and my experiences.

Pics for truth










EDIT:

Mike,

I'm really sorry you received the package in this condition and honestly this is unacceptable. We will be filing a claim with Fed-Ex and your pictures will help us greatly in this procedure, so thank you. You sending us these pictures and this e-mail immediately really helps expedite the process and we greatly appreciate your assistance as it helps us help you faster.

We will also send out another head-gasket today and you should have it by the weekend so that you can continue with your project. Please contact me with any additional questions. Thank you.

Sam @ 034Motorsport


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I hear you. Unfortunately your positive experiences don't do me any good. Being of solid integrity means you ALWAYS do the right thing.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say i'll "never" order from them. If i end up ordering anything from them it will be a very careful selection process and the order will probably be made over the phone. Its not like they carry a product that you cant find a comparable version of elsewhere, on the flip side, though, they do seem to have pretty decent prices and a good selection of parts. I wouldn't be so quick to condemn them based on a few bad experiences people have had. If they really had those kind of chronic issues they would have already gone, or would be very close to going the way of EIP. Just my .02


I would and will. There's just no reason in this day and age to not put the customer first. They've lost at least 2 potential customers and 1 returning customer...when they could have easily returned the money, gotten rave reviews for great service, and earned new customers just for the great customer service.

cheers


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> I would and will. There's just no reason in this day and age to not put the customer first. They've lost at least 2 potential customers and 1 returning customer...when they could have easily returned the money, gotten rave reviews for great service, and earned new customers just for the great customer service.
> 
> cheers


Well said :thumbup: Screw one of my boys and they are dead to me! Sucks for them because I was gonna order a few things from them :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a shame. I'd much rather buy from a smaller shop like 034 than deal with the bigger guys (that will remain nameless). But it looks like that's no longer an option. :sly:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Eh, I don't care for Javad and they are the main reason Issam/INA is around, who I don't care for either. Cliff's: I don't buy from either of them. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Eh, I don't care for Javad and they are the main reason Issam/INA is around, who I don't care for either. Cliff's: I don't buy from either of them. :laugh:


Your such a nonconformist:laugh:

You should go goth..


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i don't think one company is perfect. if you really want to be annoyed, order from ECS. lol i did not buy anything from them for years. I recently placed and order and it was much better. 

I don't blame you for not wanting to buy from them. hopefully it works out.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

poopie said:


> i don't think one company is perfect. if you really want to be annoyed, order from ECS. lol i did not buy anything from them for years. I recently placed and order and it was much better.
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to buy from them. hopefully it works out.


If it doesn't work out, it will be a $52 lesson learned. Only ass-clowns hide behind fine print.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i mean you could always spend it. i'm sure that there is something you need. haha but i guess thats what they want you to think


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Your such a nonconformist:laugh:
> 
> You should go goth..



Im such a nonconformist Im gona buy my parts from them from now on just to not conform to the nonconformists.:laugh:

That does suck though. Never bought from them but I never had an issue with any parts I ever bought online(GAP, MJM, IE, ECS, 42dd, BFI). Now garages Ive dealt with are another story. Customer service has been going downhill with a lot of things. Its sad.

Id just use that money in credit and never give them your business again. Best thing you can really do.:banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Im such a nonconformist Im gona buy my parts from them from now on just to not conform to the nonconformists.:laugh:


:laugh:


steve-o 16v GLI said:


> That does suck though. Never bought from them but I never had an issue with any parts I ever bought online(GAP, MJM, IE, ECS, 42dd, BFI). Now garages Ive dealt with are another story. Customer service has been going downhill with a lot of things. Its sad.


Yeah, the list of good retailers/customer service oriented businesses just seems to keep getting shorter and shorter.. And don't get me started on shops:facepalm: 
Nothing shatters your confidence in a shops ability like having a conversation with the tech/owner, and realizing you no more about your car than they do..



steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Id just use that money in credit and never give them your business again. Best thing you can really do.:banghead:


Nah, then they win.. The way I see it, they forced my hand/pen with their shananigans. They've already TAKEN my money. They sure has hell havent EARNED my business. And if they decide to keep my money, the business they lose (even if it's only 1 or 2 potential/return customers) will more than make up for their short sighted ill business practices. Sorry 034, but YOU brought this on yourselves.:beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

20v master said:


> Eh, I don't care for Javad and they are the main reason Issam/INA is around, who I don't care for either. Cliff's: I don't buy from either of them. :laugh:


There are enough online shops out there to service everyone comfortably. I came to the reality a long time ago that not everyone can be pleased and you may lose a customer today but you will gain 2 more tomorrow. :thumbup:
That being said , the geographical distance between 034 Motorsport & INA Engineering Inc. is 2,419 miles / 3870 km's. Not sure how one vendors facility almost 4000 km's away is the reason another vendor's facility exists but thank you for the Thursday morning entertainment. 
VWVortex /034 Products represent less than 5% (*FIVE*) of our gross income. :thumbup:


180dan said:


> Most stores (95%) would give you the money back


Food for thought but most stores when you are in the check out isle do not make you agree to a "user agreement".


jason bouchard said:


> dude paypal sucks, I would have used my credit card so that I can do a charge back if they end up being "diks"


And VISA/Master Card / Amex would investigate and if they have the Order Process which the OP agreed to then VISA/MC will side in 034's favor.



warranty225cpe said:


> Who reads terms and conditions on a trusted website?


Everyone should unless you are dealing 1 on 1 in a "cash" transaction. The terms and conditions are there to protect the vendor and to notify you the customer of your responsibilities.
I know...it sucks 


warranty225cpe said:


> I placed an order on Sunday and changed my mind about the purchase. Sent an email less than an hour later. Called to follow up today (Monday). I asked to cancel my order. I was told, "No but we can give you store credit." they say that since I agreed to the terms its ok for them to do that. How is that ethical from a business standpoint..?.


Most online shops are doing that now. The unfortunate situation is that by the time the sales team walks in on Monday morning (11.30 EST / 8.30 PST) , the PO's are placed for the web orders before the daily emails get answered. If the product purchased is not an 034 product then it is PO'ed . If said PO is cancelled then they (034) get charged a restocking fee. 

No one wants to lose customers in this industry but sometimes it is a reality. If it was 034 products you ordered then I would call 034 and ask for Dan , explain your situation and hopefully it will get resolved. Let me know if I can help. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess i didnt see that my dispute had already been resolved less tha an hour after i made the claim:thumbup: Ill take that as a win for the little guy. 

Oh, and to the ass-clown (think his name was Jason) who told me "haha, good luck disputing it",

K.M.A MFer..

(wheres the middle finger icon..?)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:middlefinger:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

INA said:


> There are enough online shops out there to service everyone comfortably. I came to the reality a long time ago that not everyone can be pleased and you may lose a customer today but you will gain 2 more tomorrow. :thumbup:


This is because your business model is to undercut everyone's prices down to where you make next to nothing, just to "get the sale." This has been proven over and over by other vendors on the forum. You get by because modifying cars is mostly a young person's hobby, and they typically are as cheap as they come. You've been a paying advertiser for years here, and claim to "engineer" this and that, yet you don't even have a functioning e-store, and your website is nothing more than contact info with some pretty graphics. I'm glad your current profit isn't comprised solely of 034 parts, but that wasn't always the case. It's funny that I knew you'd reply to this thread eventually, as you always do, rationalizing everything to protect your side of the story, even though you're not involved. That's fine and dandy, but I still wouldn't buy anything from you if you were the only source on the planet.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

20v master said:


> but that wasn't always the case.


You seem to know more about my business than I do.Kindly send over your most current resume to [email protected] as I am looking for someone to join our team with your ghost like abilities. :thumbup:


warranty225cpe said:


> I guess i didnt see that my dispute had already been resolved less tha an hour after i made the claim:thumbup: Ill take that as a win for the little guy.
> 
> Oh, and to the ass-clown (think his name was Jason) who told me "haha, good luck disputing it",
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear this was the outcome. Send me a PM with what it was you were trying to order and even though it is $52 ill make sure you get it on my account :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

INA said:


> You seem to know more about my business than I do.Kindly send over your most current resume to [email protected] as I am looking for someone to join our team with your ghost like abilities. :thumbup:


You couldn't afford me.  Use the money to hire a web developer. :laugh: And what is this "my" business? Usually, it's "we at INA" or "email us," even though you're a one man show.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

INA said:


> Really sorry to hear this was the outcome. Send me a PM with what it was you were trying to order and even though it is $52 ill make sure you get it on my account :thumbup:


I'm going to have to pass. My thought is that if your intent behind this offer were actually a genuine effort, it would have been done by PM. The fact that you make this offer for the whole wide world to see, leads me to believe that your motivation is based on your need for some PR intervention/house cleaning. I've got my money back, and 034 lost more than $52 on this. 

And yeah, who doesn't love free parts..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm going to have to pass. My thought is that if your intent behind this offer were actually a genuine effort, it would have been done by PM. The fact that you make this offer for the whole wide world to see, leads me to believe that your motivation is based on your need for some PR intervention/house cleaning. I've got my money back, and 034 lost more than $52 on this.


Look at that. Someone saw through the charade. :laugh: Like I pointed out, he isn't involved in this in any way, yet rushes in to save the day (and face for 034)! Some things never change.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

WhanAB was/ IS a great provider/ seller of parts who had always given me a great deal and helped me out . . . but he was banned for too much help and being the little guy :thumbdown::thumbdown: maybe being too nice and inexpensive too

Always gave me better prices then these bigger guys which shows me that the big guys are without a doubt making pretty good money on the deal . . .


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> WhanAB was/ IS a great provider/ seller of parts who had always given me a great deal and helped me out . . . but he was banned for too much help and being the little guy :thumbdown::thumbdown: maybe being too nice and inexpensive too
> 
> Always gave me better prices then these bigger guys which shows me that the big guys are without a doubt making pretty good money on the deal . . .


I agree, but it's a little beyond good prices/profit at this point.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm going to have to pass. My thought is that if your intent behind this offer were actually a genuine effort, it would have been done by PM. The fact that you make this offer for the whole wide world to see, leads me to believe that your motivation is based on your need for some PR intervention/house cleaning.


INA is a major distributor for 034 in Canada. 
If it affects 034 , indirectly (and directly) it affects us so yes of course this is house cleaning. I am sorry you thought the offer was not genuine though.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I agree, but it's a little beyond good prices/profit at this point.



I agree completely I was just biting my tongue a bit as I do not want to get banned too . . . 

On a completely different note, I just had the most pleasant experience with Koni on a replacement of brand new shocks that had a faulty adjuster.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

INA said:


> If it affects 034 , indirectly (and directly) it affects us so yes of course this is house cleaning


Then your efforts might be better recieved if you took the time to tell your people that treating your 
customers like crap, is counterproductive.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Then your efforts might be better recieved if you took the time to tell your people that treating your
> customers like crap, is counterproductive.




"LIKE!" 

Also maybe working on keeping your prices in line with where they should be . . .


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol the no refund policy is listed on 034's website. It's not there fault you didn't read that. I have never had any issues with them and they are one of the biggest developers out there for aftermarket support so you are just shooting yourself in the leg for not dealing with them.

from the site:

Returns, cancellations and exchanges on 034Motorsport products

All orders placed on this website or over the phone with our sales representatives are final. The order may not be cancelled after confirming checkout and payment. There are no returns on 034Motorsport products, in certain conditions, within 30 days, we may consider offering store credit or an exchange, contact customer service.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jamestown478 said:


> Lol the no refund policy is listed on 034's website. It's not there fault you didn't read that. I have never had any issues with them and they are one of the biggest developers out there for aftermarket support so you are just shooting yourself in the leg for not dealing with them.
> 
> from the site:
> 
> ...


Having a REALLY hard time not telling you to eat sh|t right now. Looks like 034 has *A* fan. Congrats.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Having a REALLY hard time not telling you to eat sh|t right now. Looks like 034 has *A* fan. Congrats.


not trying to start **** just stating that the policy is on the site. Ya its pretty ****ty that things happened this way but if they made this exception for every person that needs to cancel an order they probably wouldn't be in business. And yes I am an "a" fan. How many other companies are still developing and selling stuff for 10+ year old cars like 034 is? not many. And a majority of those that are still selling stuff are garbage ass places.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jamestown478 said:


> not trying to start **** just stating that the policy is on the site. Ya its pretty ****ty that things happened this way but if they made this exception for every person that needs to cancel an order they probably wouldn't be in business. And yes I am an "a" fan. How many other companies are still developing and selling stuff for 10+ year old cars like 034 is? not many. And a majority of those that are still selling stuff are garbage ass places.


Yeah, I hear you. Just not a fan of having to pay to get treated like crap. Not sure if it's a sign of a tighter economy or what. I'm not one to bad mouth anyone either, but when sh|t doesn't taste right.... you stop eating it.:screwy:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Priceless!


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, I hear you. Just not a fan of having to pay to get treated like crap. Not sure if it's a sign of a tighter economy or what. I'm not one to bad mouth anyone either, but when sh|t doesn't taste right.... you stop eating it.:screwy:


yea I know what you mean. After this incident I looked on most of the other parts sites and a huge portion of them state the same statement of no refunds. Maybe other places are just more lax on that policy then 034 and make exceptions.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

they develop and sell parts. In my opinion we are not buying a service so as long as I get the part I want in a reasonable amount of time i'm pretty satisfied. 

Its getting pretty catty here. if you are that dissatisfied still, escalate the problem within that company.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> but when sh|t doesn't taste right.... you stop eating it.:screwy:


Classic :laugh:


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

I hopped on my personal account to address this thread, since our Advertiser Account is VWvortex only, not 4T.

Our typical store policy is no order cancellations, and no returns for refunds. Customers agree to this when checking out online:










Many of the items we sell are are fabricated in-house, or special order parts, and we simply cannot offer refunds on them.

Stocking items are not made-to-order, so we are often more lenient with them when it comes to our "no cancellations, no refunds" policy. 

Unless an order is canceled the same day, we often have to pay transaction fees for the original sale amount as well as the 

In this case, Eric (the OP) ordered parts that we had in stock on Saturday, and called to cancel on Monday. He spoke with a new employee who told him our Terms & Conditions, and offered him store credit.

The customer was already refunded via Paypal on Monday the 4th, which is the same day that he called us. Since he paid using Paypal, we didn't have to eat credit card processing fees both ways.

In general, we don't recommend placing orders if you don't actually want the items you order. It costs us time and money to process refunds and cancel orders. We offer over 22,000 products, as well as any Genuine Volkswagen/Audi part you can think of, even our Hella Flush Stance Lowering Kit, and design and manufacture new products every day, so it's not like store credit with us is such a bad thing.

As for the relationship between Issam/INA and 034, there hardly is one. Issam is one of our distributors. He visited 034Motorsport once, about 3 years ago, and we met him one other time at Waterfest 14. 

He has never worked at or for 034Motorsport, and I'm pretty sure he just jumped into this thread to defend his own name/reputation/ego/whatever.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TallaiMan said:


> I hopped on my personal account to address this thread, since our Advertiser Account is VWvortex only, not 4T.
> Our typical store policy is no order cancellations, and no returns for refunds. Customers agree to this when checking out online:
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.., why would I order something knowing "I didn't want it"? That's pretty stupid. Also, I placed my order on Saturday and sent an email LESS THAN AN HOUR LATER explaining that I made a mistake with my order and needed a refund (that I got NO response from). After this situation, who the hell would want your store credit..? Don't get me wrong, I love buying parts. But out of principal, I'd rather pay double and get nothing. Rather than coming on here trying to save face, teach your people how to deal with customers. The fact that you fail to address this in your salvo, confirms that.. YOU DON'T GET IT.
:screwy:

I'm done with this negative BS. I have zero interest in doing business with 034 at this point. As far as I'm concerned, this is a waste of my time. Good luck


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

TallaiMan said:


> In general, we don't recommend placing orders if you don't actually want the items you order. It costs us time and money to process refunds and cancel orders.





warranty225cpe said:


> Wait.., why would I order something knowing "I didn't want it"? That's pretty stupid.



I'm curious what you placed your order for and why you canceled it one hour later???!!!


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Wait.., why would I order something knowing "I didn't want it"? That's pretty stupid.


I don't know why you placed an order that you didn't want an hour later.



warranty225cpe said:


> Also, I placed my order on Saturday and sent an email LESS THAN AN HOUR LATER explaining that I made a mistake with my order and needed a refund (that I got NO response from). After this situation, who the hell would want your store credit..?


You sent us an email on a weekend, when we were closed. You called us within 30 minutes of us opening on the following business day. I can assure you that your email would have been addressed on Monday, along with the thousands of other emails that we received over the weekend.



warranty225cpe said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love buying parts. But out of principal, I'd rather pay double and get nothing. Rather than coming on here trying to save face, teach your people how to deal with customers. The fact that you fail to address this in your salvo, confirms that.. YOU DON'T GET IT.


I wouldn't go so far as saying that we don't get it. Joe, the person you spoke with on the phone, is a great guy, and strives to make all of the customers he interacts with happy. He explained our store policy to you, offered to help, and was greeted with an entitled, "screw you, I'm going to do a chargeback" attitude.



warranty225cpe said:


> I'm done with this negative BS. I have zero interest in doing business with 034 at this point. As far as I'm concerned, this is a waste of my time. Good luck


Perfect. I guess that's a few more orders we won't be expected to refund within one hour on a weekend. :facepalm:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that everyone has placed an order and later either canceled or changed it. If you haven't then you probably haven't been alive very long.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

TallaiMan said:


> I don't know why you placed an order that you didn't want an hour later.
> 
> 
> You sent us an email on a weekend, when we were closed. You called us within 30 minutes of us opening on the following business day. I can assure you that your email would have been addressed on Monday, along with the thousands of other emails that we received over the weekend.
> ...


With a attitude like this towards your customers I definitely won't be buying from you guys. And trust me that is a mistake seeing how we own a performance shop that specializes in Vw/Audi/Porsche. I'll just buy direct from the manufacture and have them drop ship the stuff. And if they don't have what I need there are a lot of company's that we can take some stuff to and have it copied. Even machined and silicone parts. 

We all make mistakes!


----------



## RichBenn (Jun 7, 2012)

034 Motorsports - you have lost 20 times the business(including mine) you gain by not doing "the right thing". Good customer service is good customer service. Technically, you guys can claim all you want that you are just following policy, but look at the results! Live and learn (or not, just go out of business). This guy did an oops, tried to correct it with all speed, you hadn't shipped yet, but you couldn't cut him any slack. He posts, then others then chime in with a bad experience and you lose future business. 

And you still don't get it.....


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet mother of god. a guy clicked a button that says " i acknowledge and agree cancellations are not permitted" and then called an hour later to try and cancel it. 

They explained their rules ( which really just revolve around the all sales final concept) which are clearly stated ( **** isnt even fine print, its right beside the mother****ing box you have to click ) I mean how far out of their way do they have to go, for somebody who isnt upholding their end of the transaction? 


I'll still do business with them, i fail to see how they are the devil. They will carry on just fine.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

wrparrish said:


> Sweet mother of god. a guy clicked a button that says " i acknowledge and agree cancellations are not permitted" and then called an hour later to try and cancel it.
> 
> They explained their rules ( which really just revolve around the all sales final concept) which are clearly stated ( **** isnt even fine print, its right beside the mother****ing box you have to click ) I mean how far out of their way do they have to go, for somebody who isnt upholding their end of the transaction?
> 
> ...


 I bet this guy wears a 034 motorsports shirt when he goes out.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, you know I've ordered parts from places before online during the weekend and a couple of times I didn't notice that the part I ordered was for the Roadster or FWD or something other than my car.... so I did exactly what you did and e-mailed them and called them the next business day. I've always gotten the money refunded no problem. 


Personally, I've never heard of 034 before this and is not a good impression at all. Car parts aren't the online online purchases I and others make. If I can get it cheaper or get the exact thing I want over a competitor product, I see if I can get it online or locally. Obviously due to the agreement prior to ordering you are not LEGALLY obligated to refund a customer's money for an order, but if they e-mail you same day (weekend or after hours) and call you the next business day, I don't see why not a refund should be given. Everyone gets into work the next business day so PROCESSING the order would still be pending. It does not cost much in labor for the sales dept to stop the order before processing has begun, and if it does, you're running your business the wrong way. 


Almost no money is lost by cancelling an order before processing, and if you value your image rather than making a quick buck, you'd take the minor sting of losing a few pennies to labor costs in order to refund a customer's money and keep them (and everyone they talk to). I mean, you don't see Walmart complain when you take something back unopened 29 days later. They've wasted 2 large paper receipts and the time and money it takes to put the item back on the shelf. 



Thanks for the heads up, warranty225cpe :beer:


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

WiKKiDTT said:


> I bet this guy wears a 034 motorsports shirt when he goes out.


 I havent touched American Soil since november, my opportunities to go out are real damn limited. But if i could, i wouldnt wear their shirt. This isnt nut swinging or blatant jackassery, just an observation on the situation. 
:beer:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Im almost local to 034, bout 3 hours away and although im a huge fan of there project cars, there business seems a little... well a bit cocky. There website certainly needs some organization. Also they have some cool stuff i wanted to buy, but i always have to go somewhere else because i have to pay CA tax and there shipping. funny how its cheaper to buy things out of state, usually CA distrubuters dont charge or very little shipping to CA residents. At least from my experience. 

"yeah were the best vw tuner shop, bow down and choke up to our prices son"


----------



## RichBenn (Jun 7, 2012)

wrparrish said:


> Sweet mother of god. a guy clicked a button that says " i acknowledge and agree cancellations are not permitted" and then called an hour later to try and cancel it.
> 
> They explained their rules ( which really just revolve around the all sales final concept) which are clearly stated ( **** isnt even fine print, its right beside the mother****ing box you have to click ) I mean how far out of their way do they have to go, for somebody who isnt upholding their end of the transaction?
> 
> ...


 They aren't the devil, but they aren't doing themselves any favors by being confrontational, *especially* with a customer who is angry.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i been reading this now and i gotta say in this economy i could understand them adhering to the policy as money lost...... but as stated before good customer service practice guy sends a email calls asap to say sorry i screwed up please cancel that order. the good thing to say is no problem order canceled and money refunded... a $60 mistake that he feels like he was treated like crap over no potentially just cost you not only money in the end but more customers. the lesson here no matter what policy is sometimes the right thing to do is advert from policy and be a stand up person/bisness and go the extra mile. i bought a hand control kit for a aftermarket radio for my dresser. put it in and it didnt work. called the compan told them my problem i had the kit almost 3 months before i installed it do to winter. the over nighted me a new one and sent me a label to return the bad one. 2 yrs later i go and start up the bike after a dead battery from winter and a unplugging of the kit. lost my speaker on the right. call them again. they say check all the wiring if it hasnt broke we will send you a new one no cost. they usually pro rate them up to 5 yrs. but to keep me happy which i wasn't even upset just trying to fix they offered to replace and send me one for nothing.. thats customer service. sometimes going the extra mile is all it takes. hell he could have called back a week or 2 later and ordered 600 in parts. but since he feels he was treated wrong you will never know.


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Then your efforts might be better recieved if you took the time to tell your people that treating your
> customers like crap, is counterproductive.



not really fair to blurt this stuff out man... i have had these guys call me personally to discuss clutch selection options upon my tech support inquiries, and most recently helping me to get ahold of a custom intake manifold for my 24v VRT >>> A4 avant project. most helpful, good attitudes, etc. I think many negative customer experiences (with any industry generalized), often begin with a custom who does not realize that they tend to create their own experiences via their actions at the outset of the interaction.

034 makes great stuff, and so far, have offered good tech insight etc to me personally - very open to sharing experiences with similar *rare* projects without any compensation. past that, its buyer's obligation to have made a solid decision before they pull the trigger. this is not mcdonald's... its a niche industry with tight profit margins.


----------



## TTazRS (Feb 1, 2012)

platinumdub-18t said:


> not really fair to blurt this stuff out man... i have had these guys call me personally to discuss clutch selection options upon my tech support inquiries, and most recently helping me to get ahold of a custom intake manifold for my 24v VRT >>> A4 avant project. most helpful, good attitudes, etc. I think many negative customer experiences (with any industry generalized), often begin with a custom who does not realize that they tend to create their own experiences via their actions at the outset of the interaction.
> 
> 034 makes great stuff, and so far, have offered good tech insight etc to me personally - very open to sharing experiences with similar *rare* projects without any compensation. past that, its buyer's obligation to have made a solid decision before they pull the trigger. this is not mcdonald's... its a niche industry with tight profit margins.


be serious.. bumping a thread over 2yrs old :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

OP doesn't even have a TT anymore.


----------

